# Echec Connexion Wifi



## ULySS3 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon nouveau MacBook Pro me pose un petit souci.
Il m'est impossible de me connecter sur mon réseau Wifi. C'est étrange car sur d'autres réseaux tout semble fonctionner et ce réseau fonctionne parfaitement avec d'autres ordinateurs.

J'ai pu remarqué que quand je désactive la sécurité Wep du routeur cela fonctionne; mais je souhaiterais me connecter tout en gardant la sécurité du routeur activée.

Une idée?

D'avance merci.

ULySS3

MacBook Pro 13'/Mac OSX Lion 10.7/2,4GHz Intel Core i5


----------



## KERRIA (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

As tu, dans AIRPORT, choisi "se connecter à un autre réseau " =>zone de dialogue dans lequel tu rentre tes paramètres : nom du réseau et ensuite ta clé d'accès ...en tous c'est comme cela avec LEOPARD....


----------



## ULySS3 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Voilà, je l'ai reconfiguré en utilisant "se connecter à un autre réseau" dans AirPort et maintenant cela fonctionne. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il s'est passé.

Grand merci pour ton conseil.


----------

